# OMG          13 kits.........no way



## hitnspit (Nov 7, 2011)

My NZW mama gave me 13 kits  on the 1st. Now down to ten but still for only the second litter. Took me by surprize. I will be keeping her female kits. Looks like breeding will be really good in the spring....


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot o' bunnies.  Def. keeper does, hope they produce like mama for you.


----------



## norcal (Nov 7, 2011)

How fun!   Good luck.  

Our Chin mama had 10 just before we bought her, 12 last time & 7 this time.

We haven't bred her offspring doe that we have from the litter of 10 yet.  This month probably........


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 7, 2011)

It's always a good idea to breed more than one rabbit at a time. That way if one has a lot and the other doesn't, you can foster them. Most rabbits can't nurse more than 10 and some will kill them down to 8. It all depends on the doe and breed. A good rule of thumb is a kit per teat. 

And another thing to consider is that when you know how many your doe can take care of, you can eliminate the smallest of the litter for her, resulting in the largest, healthiest remaining. It sounds harsh, but if you don't, she will. And she may not pick the runt.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations to having LOTS of bunnies!  Hope all is well


----------



## hitnspit (Nov 8, 2011)

I do have a runt. Kinda sad the others are at least 2 maybe 3 times bigger. Its my only doe.........


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

hitnspit said:
			
		

> I do have a runt. Kinda sad the others are at least 2 maybe 3 times bigger. Its my only doe.........


How can you tell you only have one doe if they were born on the 1st of Nov? That is only a week old....

Shannon


----------



## hitnspit (Nov 8, 2011)

let me clear that up. someone had said that you should breed more then one doe incase one has to many and cant care for all of them. Other does as a foster mommy. Sorry about that......jim


----------



## Snowfie (Nov 8, 2011)

My Californian girl just had her first litter from an unproven buck.  It was her first, it was his first, it was my first and she had 10 kits!

I realize that's pretty typical for Californians but for some reason I was just really surprised it was that many for a first time.  She's done a great job so far.  Everyone's a good size, vigorous, and make the cutest "yip yip" sound when you pick them up.


----------



## norcal (Nov 9, 2011)

hitnspit said:
			
		

> let me clear that up. someone had said that you should breed more then one doe incase one has to many and cant care for all of them. Other does as a foster mommy. Sorry about that......jim


I knew what you meant.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 9, 2011)

hitnspit said:
			
		

> let me clear that up. someone had said that you should breed more then one doe incase one has to many and cant care for all of them. Other does as a foster mommy. Sorry about that......jim


Ah, I thought you meant the runt was the only doe in the litter....silly me!  I was about to say, you must have some super secret way of telling and you better share it with the rest of us! 

Shannon


----------

